# Gurbani Kirtan #43 - Slok Pavan Guru Panee Pitta



## kaur-1 (Nov 18, 2006)

*Gurbani Kirtan Mp3 Player - Shabad #43 Slok Pavan Guru Panee Pitta*
Sri Guru Granth Sahib Jee Ang 8

 sloku ]
 salok ||
 Shalok:

 pvxu gurU pwxI ipqw mwqw Driq mhqu ]
* pavan guroo paanee pithaa maathaa dhharath mehath ||*
 Air is the Guru, Water is the Father, and Earth is the Great Mother of all.

 idvsu rwiq duie dweI dwieAw KylY sgl jgqu ]
* dhivas raath dhue dhaaee dhaaeiaa khaelai sagal jagath ||*
 Day and night are the two nurses, in whose lap all the world is at play.

 cMigAweIAw buirAweIAw vwcY Drmu hdUir ]
* changiaaeeaa buriaaeeaa vaachai dhharam hadhoor ||*
 Good deeds and bad deeds-the record is read out in the Presence of the Lord of Dharma.

 krmI Awpo AwpxI ky nyVY ky dUir ]
* karamee aapo aapanee kae naerrai kae dhoor ||*
 According to their own actions, some are drawn closer, and some are driven farther away.

 ijnI nwmu iDAwieAw gey mskiq Gwil ]
* jinee naam dhhiaaeiaa geae masakath ghaal ||*
 Those who have meditated on the Naam, the Name of the Lord, and departed after having worked by the sweat of their brows

 nwnk qy muK aujly kyqI CutI nwil ]1]
* naanak thae mukh oujalae kaethee shhuttee naal ||1||*
 -O Nanak, their faces are radiant in the Court of the Lord, and many are saved along with them! ||1||​

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------


----------

